# Darkrose Manor 2010 - The Hollow



## darkrosemanor

Darkrose Manor 2010 (Daylight Details)@@[email protected]@offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625193575569%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625193575569%2F&set_id=72157625193575569&[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625193575569%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625193575569%2F&set_id=72157625193575569&jump_to=

Darkrose Manor 2010 - The Hollow (Night Photos)@@[email protected]@offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625318335150%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625318335150%2F&set_id=72157625318335150&[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625318335150%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157625318335150%2F&set_id=72157625318335150&jump_to=

Thanks for looking!!! Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## Jaybo

Wow. That's gorgeous! Be honest, you didn't get even one TOT to walk up that path did you? I bet everyone just stood on the sidewalk too scared to move.


----------



## dynoflyer

Great effects, a la pumpkinrot. I envy the low tech, classic approach. This looks great and very creepy, too. I bet the parents had to push their little ones up the sidewalk. . . .if ya want candy, ya gotta earn it. Very nice!


----------



## halloween71

Love it all.
Super creepy atmosphere with great lighting and detail!
Love the pumpkins!


----------



## Dixie

Egads, that is amazing! Please don't delete that from your Flickr account any time in the near future, because I can see myself visiting quite often for fantastic inspiration. Yours is one of my favorite type of haunts - so creepy, it makes you FEEL a range of emotions just looking at it - and the crazy attention to detail always leaves you wondering where should you look next - (or what will creep out of somewhere next?!!?!?!)

Just gorgeous, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Wow!!! I'm sure glad I took alook!!!
This is Halloween art! Love the distinct look of the day shots - the october brown decay punctuated with the orange, ART!
Great Home Haunting ideas! I may borrow some for next Halloween's haunt!


----------



## Bone Dancer

This is one of the best haunts I have seen. Your use of natural materials, twigs, branches, dead grass, moss, corn stalks, ect. was amazing. That place is scary in the daylight. I agree that getting toters to walk through at night would be a real test. There is a lot of hard work there and the attention to detail shows it. First class.


----------



## MommaMoose

Truly amazing! The attention to detail is mindblowing!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Very nice! So much to look at, details everywhere!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Thank you all so much for the wonderful compliments!! We had an amazing time putting it all together. We really enjoyed being able to focus on the organic details this year having scaled down to just the front yard. This year was, in part, inspired by Rot's body of work over the years with our own style twists attached. We can't thank all of you enough for being such an incredibly supportive and inspiring group over the years! Thank you!


----------



## HallowEve

I love it! Awesome display! Very creepy!


----------



## scareme

What a great looking haunt. I love the punpkins. How many did you use? I plan on using pumpkins as the main focus this next year. Just trying to figure out how many I'll need. Again, a very impressive haunt.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

You're haunt has a sinister ambiance you just can't buy in a store. You could set that up in March and it would still feel like Halloween. Excellent work.


----------



## ghubertu

Echoing everyone else, brilliant display/set-up! The photography only enhances the artful creativity of your work.


----------



## mixman

Beautiful work as always Pandora. I'm sad I didn't get to see it in person.


----------



## fick209

I love this!!! This is one of the best displays I've seen, great job!!!


----------



## Marrow

Truly amazing stuff! This is my FAVOURITE haunt ever! I really envy all the moss,leaves,twigs,branches and general debris. Bravo!


----------



## PirateLady

Great wonderful Job!!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## jaege

Love your use of pumpkins. Are they real or foam?


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, that looks great. You did a terrific job with the lighting and photography too!


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Simply beautiful! Eye candy for us haunters!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

WOWEE-ZOWIE!!  Let me pick my jaw up off the floor to congratulate you on a freakin gorgeously creepy haunt. BRAVO! I especially love the skull guy with all the twigs coming out of his head. NICE! :jol:


----------



## Dixie

Glad you guys bumped this one - i really enjoy this haunt, and going through the pics again was awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

amazing! love the details!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I think I've stumbled across your haunt on YouTube a couple of times already...Loads of atmosphere...love it!


----------



## Nebulosity

Nice house, but what do you do for Halloween?

Seriously, your display looks like it belongs there, as though it's always been there and always will be which really adds to the ambiance.

And if that's because it's up year round, kudos!


----------



## vincemacpaul

Outstanding. You 2 are real artist. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## niblique71

Nebulosity said:


> Nice house, but what do you do for Halloween?
> 
> Seriously, your display looks like it belongs there, as though it's always been there and always will be which really adds to the ambiance.
> 
> And if that's because it's up year round, kudos!


As I was watching, and then reading the comments I was searching for something to say. Nebulosity totally summed up my thoughts in one simple statement.

Everything Just "Belongs there" Brilliant Job!


----------



## Dark Carver

That was genius! Everything looked flawless. Awesome job!


----------



## skeletonowl

You influence me so much! Atmosphere is where it is at!


----------



## BIGANT

I gotta ask what are you using for the fairy wings in the jars? Those are so cool


----------



## darkrosemanor

We emerging from our quiet hibernation and are back in full swing for this year! I have to say it really warmed our hearts to hop back on the forum to find so many more wonderful comments about last year's haunt. It really helps to motivate us for this season! You are all so supportive, I can't tell you how much that means to us!! You guys are the best, THANK YOU!!!

BIGANT - Thanks! The fairy wings in the jars are usually just print-outs of wings we find on the internet. We print four copies of each and sandwich glue them together so that they are viewable from either side of the jar. With enough grunge-ing up of the jar and a fair amount of spanish moss in the bottom they look quite realistic to the viewer.


----------

